# [Review] Cougar Vortex - Leise wie ein Cougar?



## Jarafi (30. Oktober 2011)

*Review*​ 


*Cougar*​ 


*Vortex-Serie*​ 

*PWM CF-V12HP & HDB CF-V14H*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 



*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen einfallen lassen.



*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Cougar* für die Bereitstellung des Vortex PWM CF-V12HP und des Vortex HDB CF-V14H.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *Noiseblocker* für den Multiframe M12-S3Hs bedanken. 
Ein weiteres großes Dankeschön geht nach Landau an die Firma *Exceleram*, die mir ein RAM-Kit des Typs Exceleram Rippler DDR3-1333MHz Cl9 zur Verfügung stellten und natürlich auch an *MSI* für das Mainboard MSI 890FXA-GD65und die GPU in Form der GTX560-Ti HAWK.
Auch geht ein Dank an *Corsair* für die H80 und an *be quiet!* Für den Dark Rock Advanced.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Cougar hat außerdem einen eigenen YouTube-Kanal*


*Zum Unternehmen*

*COUGAR - "ENTWICKELT IN DEUTSCHLAND"*

*Zitat von der Web-Site des Unternehmens*

_COUGAR Produkte sind in Deutschland von einem professionellen Entwicklerteam kreiert worden. COUGAR ist ein Teil der "HEC/COMPUCASE" Gruppe._
_Die einzigartige Kombination aus deutscher Entwicklungsarbeit und der langjährigen Erfahrung in Produktionsabläufen von HEC, haben innovative und hochqualitative Netzteile hervorgebracht wie es sie bisher noch nicht gab._
_Der DIY-Markt bzw. Komponentenmarkt ist ständig in Bewegung und im Wachstum. Professionelle Anwender benötigen mehr als stabile und leise Netzteile, es werden effiziente und stromsparende Produkte gefordert ohne Einbußen bei der Leistung hinnehmen zu müssen._
_COUGAR hat genau solche Produkte geschaffen._
_COUGAR kombiniert Innovation und Evolution um effizientere, leistungsstarke und einzigartige Produkte wie "COUGAR POWER" anzubieten. COUGAR - YOUR POWER!_


*Informationen zum Test*
Wie immer hab ich mir passend zum Produkt ein cooles Motto überlegt:

Leise wie ein Puma?

Ob die Vortex-Lüfter einem Puma beim Anschleichen gleichen, zeigt meine Review.


*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Der Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Der Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H im PCGH-Preisvergleich *

*Der Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP Auf der Cougar-Webseite*

*Der Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H auf der Cougar-Webseite *



*Was ihr so findet*
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage der Lüfter ansehen, den jeweiligen Unterpunkt des Inhalts anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.

*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung
02. Der Lieferumfang

*II. Die Lüfter im Detail*
01. Die technischen Raffinessen
01. Die Montage der Lüfter

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem
02. EInsatz einer Luftkühlung

*Messungen*
01. Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau
02. Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
03. Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung
04. Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*




*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Die Verpackung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die beiden Cougar Vortex Lüfter kommen in einer stabilen Schachtel zu Euch nach Hause.
Der 120mm Vortex PWM Lüfter erscheint in einer schwarz/goldenen Verpackung, der 140mm Vortex HDB hingegen in einer silbergrauen.
Beide Schachteln sind auf der Front mit einem Sichtfenster versehen, das einen Blick auf die neuen Lüfter gewährt. Auf der Front finden wir außerdem den Drehzahlbereich und die Abmessungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 120mm Vortex PWM finden wir auf dem rechten Seitenteil der Verpackung die genauen technischen Daten und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Diagramme zum Luftdurchsatz des Lüfters.
Auf der Rückseite finden wir die wichtigsten Features in vier unterschiedlichen Sprachen, darüber hinaus vier Grafiken zur Verdeutlichung der Features und unter Accessoires die Auflistung des Lieferumfangs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die technischen Details der beiden Lüfter könnt ihr folgenden beiden Tabelle entnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das äußere Erscheinungsbild und die beschriebenen Features machen mich neugierig auf das Innere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild zeigt den Lieferumfang des CF-V12HP, das zweite Bild den des CF-V14H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Cougar Vortexserie zeigt sich auch wieder, wieviel Raffinesse doch in so einem kleinen Lüfter steckt.
Damit ihr Euch etwas unter den Features vorstellen könnt, folgt hier eine Aufzählung der Qualitäten nebst einigen Grafiken und kurzen Erklärungen.



*1.Patentiertes Lüfter- und Rahmen-Design*

Dies ermöglicht einen hohen Luftdurchsatz bei leisem Betrieb.


*2.Patentiertes Lüfterblätterdesign*

Das Lüfterblätterdesign der Vortexserie weist eine Besonderheit auf: Wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, haben die einzelnen Lüfterblätter eine spezielle Formgebung erhalten und verfügen über eine Art „Rinne“ auf den Lüfterblättern. Beide Faktoren zusammen dienen der Verbesserung des Luftstroms.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3.Antivibrationspads*

Die Vibrationspads an den vier „Ecken“ der Lüfter sollen Vibrationen und daraus entstehende Resonanz-Phänomene bei Gehäusen oder Kühlern verhindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4. Aero-Dynamisches Design*

Diese Art von Design kommt bei allen Komponenten der Vortex-Modelle zum Einsatz:

abgerundete Rahmenteile und Verstrebungen
spezieller ‚Central Hub’




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5.Hydrodynamische Lagertechnologie*

Die Vortex-Lüfter verwenden eine spezielle Lager-Technologie, um eine MTBF von 300000 h zu gewährleisten. Zudem sind sie auch leiser als herkömmliche Lager.


*6.Werkzeuglose Montage*

Antivibrations-Pins ermöglichen eine werkzeuglose Montage und bewirken eine verringerte Schwingungsübertragung.

[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/27967-jarafi-albums-review-cougar-vortex-4862-picture483987-hardware-625.html"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Montage der Lüfter*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Montage der Lüfter geht schnell und einfach vonstatten. Ihr habt sowohl die Wahl, die Lüfter mit den altbewährten Madenschrauben im Gehäuse zu fixieren, oder ihr verwendet die beigelegten Gummipins.
Der Vorteil der Gummipins: Ihr braucht keinen Schraubenzieher und sie absorbieren entstehende, nicht erwünschte Schwingungen.
Das Anschlusskabel ist –was die Länge betrifft - üppig dimensioniert. Denn: Was nützt einem der beste Lüfter, wenn das Kabel zu kurz ist?
Auch sonst bestätigt sich die typische Cougar Qualität bei den Vortexlüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was der Vortex wegbläst, seht ihr in den Diagrammen.


*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit ihr wisst, was dem Vortex in den Tests zur Seite steht, hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Aufbau meines Testsystems.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einsatz der Luftkühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit dem Test auf dem Tischaufbau. Dieser dient dazu, die Leistung des Lüfters ohne den Luftstrom im Gehäuse festzustellen, da dieser doch meist erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Minderung der Temperaturen bewirkt.

[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/27967-jarafi-albums-review-cougar-vortex-4862-picture483994-hardware-610.html"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/SIZE]

Nun das Diagramm bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12V bei allen Kontrahenten.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Als nächstes ein Diagramm, das den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced zusammen mit den vier Lüftern bei einer Spannung von 6V im Gehäuse zeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dasselbe Szenario wie oben, nur haben die Lüfter diesen Durchgang mit 12V absolviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei der in meinem Test eingesetzten Wasserkühlung handelt es sich um eine der neusten Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair auf dem Markt. Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln. Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ein Diagramm, das die Temperaturentwicklung mit Luftstrom in das Gehäuse zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:

Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung

Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.

Die fünf Kontrahenten in meinem Test reichen von gar nicht hörbar bis störend brummend.
Beginnen wir mit dem lautesten dem Corsair 120mm Lüfter, der der H80 im Doppelpack beiliegt.
Dieser Kandidat ist der lauteste in der Review, kühlt allerdings am besten, jedoch stören die 2600rpm sicher den ein oder anderen, da sie deutlich auch aus geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus vernehmbar sind.
Der Xigmatek XLF-S1253 ist zwar nicht ganz so laut wie der Corsair, jedoch hört ihr auch hier ein leichtes Rauschen aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse.
Noch leiser geht der be quiet! Silentwing zu Werke: diesen könnt ihr so gut wie gar nicht aus dem System her raus hören.
Der Xigmatek und der be quiet! liegen von der Kühlleistung her fast auf demselben Niveau, jedoch ist der be quiet! eben den Tick leiser, was ihm den Vortritt lässt.
Die beiden Multiframe S3HS sind - was die Kühlleistung betrifft - leicht über dem SilentWing von be quiet! anzusiedeln.
Der Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP positioniert sich bei der Lautstärke unterhalb des NB Multiframe S3-HS, ist jedoch auch um meistens 1C° unterlegen.


Um euch die Lautstärke hören zu lassen gibt es hier ein kleines Video der Vortex bei voller Lautstärke.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHe3wEQwr4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Kommen wir zu einem abschließenden Betrachtung der Vortex-Serie von Cougar.

*Zum Vortex PWM CF-V12HP* 
Der Vortex PWM CF-V12HP macht seine Arbeit als Kühlerlüfter sehr gut.
Er plaziert sich stets zwischen dem NB Multiframe M12-S3HS und dem be quiet! Silent Wing.
Die Kühlleistung bewegt sich auf einem guten Niveau, so dass ihr selbst einen Phenom II mit 4Ghz problemlos leise kühlen könnt.
Die Lautstärke ist in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung auch als gut zu bezeichnen.
Zwei kleine Kritikpunkte:

¡ das knallige Orange der Lüfter sagt nicht jedermann zu
¡ der 3 Pin zu Molex-Adapter ist nicht gesleevt

*Zum Vortex CF-V14H*
Der Vortex CF-V14H ist als Gehäuse-Lüfter sehr gut einsetzbar. Die Wahl zwischen der Montage mit den guten alten Schrauben oder den Gummipins gefällt mir sehr gut. So kann jeder für sich entscheiden, was ihm als geeigneter erscheint. Auch hier bleibt lediglich die Farbgebung, der nicht gesleevte Molex-Adapter und der hohe Preis als negativer Aspekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Das Motto „Leise wie ein Puma?“ kann mit einem „brüll“ beantwortet werden:

Die Pumalüfter sind angenehm leise und bieten tolle Features.

Natürlich gibt’s dafür den Gold-Award




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*[URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/671455"]Der Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Der Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H im PCGH-Preisvergleich *

*Der Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HP Auf der Cougar-Webseite*

*Der Cougar Vortex HDB CF-V14H auf der Cougar-Webseite *


*Der Cougar YouTube-Kanal*


*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Jarafi (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe PC'ler ,

hier meine Neuste Review zu den Cougar Vortex-Lüftern.

Passend zum Herbst haben diese auch diesen super "knalligen" Orangeton 

Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch.

Beste Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## L3stat (31. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Review!
Die Farbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache...
Allerdings würde ich bei dem Preis eher zum Bequiet greifen.
LG


----------



## Jackey555 (31. Oktober 2011)

Nettes Review und wie immer sehr gute Bilder, danke.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (31. Oktober 2011)

super review! hatte überlegt, mir die dinger anzuschaffen, da sie recht gut ins midgard passen!
jetzt fühle ich mich noch mehr bestärkt!


----------



## Jarafi (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke euch ! , freut mich sehr das die Review gefällt .

Für den Herbst sind das genau die richtigen Lüfter

Knallig Orange!!!!!


----------



## ad_ (1. November 2011)

Gutes und ausführliches Review


----------



## Jarafi (2. November 2011)

Danke , ich hoffe die BIlder sind nicht zu knallig von der Farbe her


----------



## Hademe (4. November 2011)

Die Bilder sind subba, genau wie der Test auch! Find ich super das sich jemand so viel mühe macht!


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Danke , wenn du mehr über meine Bilder wissen möchtest schau mal in meinem Profil bei der Webseite nach


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Eignen sich die 120mm Lüfter als (Leiserer!) Ersatz für die Mugen 2 Originallüfter
Hab momentan einen  Phenom 965, die Temps gehen in BF3 auf ca. 55C° hoch, mehr sollten es also nicht sein
Mfg, Robin


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Eignen sich die 120mm Lüfter als (Leiserer!) Ersatz für die Mugen 2 Originallüfter
> Hab momentan einen Phenom 965, die Temps gehen in BF3 auf ca. 55C° hoch, mehr sollten es also nicht sein
> Mfg, Robin



Hi,
der 120mm sollte leiser sein das der Original-Kühler von Scythe.
Den man ab ca.1100U / hört, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Ist der Originallüfter ein PWM?


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Ähm was heißt PWM?

Die andere Frage ist auch: Wenn ich den Cougar auf ca 800-900 RPM herrunteregele, kühlt er dann immer noch besser oder genauso gut wie der Originallüfter (wird automatisch vom Mainboard geregelt, weiß also nicht genau, wie schnell er läuft)


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ähm was heißt PWM?
> 
> Die andere Frage ist auch: Wenn ich den Cougar auf ca 800-900 RPM herrunteregele, kühlt er dann immer noch besser oder genauso gut wie der Originallüfter (wird automatisch vom Mainboard geregelt, weiß also nicht genau, wie schnell er läuft)


 
PWM ist Pulse Wide Modulation, ist ein 4-Pin Stecker, der Lüfter wird da über das Mainboard geregelt, denke dann hat der Scythe das auch.

Also meine Messungen mit 6V kommen auf deine gewüsnchnt Drehzahl, mein PH II 970 lief mit 1,4V und 4Ghz produziert mehr wärme als ein normaler 965, außer du hast OC betrieben.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Gut vielen Dank, dann werde ich den Cougar auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, optisch  gefällt er mir nämlich sehr gut

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Gut vielen Dank, dann werde ich den Cougar auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, optisch gefällt er mir nämlich sehr gut
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe



Immer gerne , kein Thema.

Lass mich dann wissen wie der Lüfter sich bei dir macht 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich wünsche ich ihn mir zu Weihnachten, da ich ihn ja nicht dringend brauche, dauert also noch ein bisschen mit dem Bericht


----------



## Jarafi (11. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wünsche ich ihn mir zu Weihnachten, da ich ihn ja nicht dringend brauche, dauert also noch ein bisschen mit dem Bericht



Alles klar , über einen Bericht freue ich mich trotzdem


----------



## smoky-jo (14. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen !

Hab mir 4 von den 120er mit einer Corsair H100 bestellt für eine Push Pull Config...Hab im moment die H70 mit den Standart Corsair Lüftern verbaut und die sind echt extrem laut. Da ich aber meinen kompletten Airflow im Gehäuse überarbeiten will und muss wird diese jetzt ersetzt. Ich werde dann bei Gelegenheit auch mal einen kleinen Test hier ins Forum stellen. Will wissen wie sich die Cougars mit der verbauten H70 im vergleich zu den Corsair Lüftern schlagen und eben der Unterschied von H70 mit Cougars zu der H100 mit Cougars und verändertem Airflow im Gehäuse. Bilder und videos gibts dann auch


----------



## Jarafi (14. November 2011)

Hi,
hört sich sehr Interessant an 

Ich hab leider nur einen 120mm Cougar da, aber werd mir noch einen besorgen denke ich.
Sind echt sehr schöne Lüfter.

Deine CPU bietet sich super an für die Kompaktkühlungen , wobei mein FX-8150 auch ordentlich heizt mit OC.


----------



## sacharja (6. April 2012)

Das Review steht immer noch an erster Stelle in Geizhals. Würde mir den Lüfter gerne kaufen, aber kann der komplett abschalten im Idle? Mein Board kann per PWM einen Lüfter komplett deaktivieren (bis der Temparaturschwellwert erreicht ist), der Lüfter muss das aber unterstützen. Mit einem Alpenföhn WingBoost und einem BeQuiet Shadow Wings geht das nicht. Wäre klasse, wenn jemand bestätigen könnte, dass der Lüfter im Idle nicht dreht, dann kauf ich mir den.


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Hi,

Kann ich dir auf die schnelle nicht sagen, ich schau mal.

Grüße


----------

